# PA AG Classifies 80% Lowers as Firearms



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

In violation of Federal law. Another clear example of why the SCOTUS needs a large ruling squashing UnConstitutional laws by states and municipalities. Another paid and bought for George Soros AG that should be booted.

https://blog.princelaw.com/2019/12/16/pennsylvania-attorney-general-josh-shapiro-in-violation-of-the-law-classifies-80-lowers-as-firearms/


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Time to start charging these tyrants with treason.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

So what does that mean ? Since firearms in PA are technically not registered, then what am I supposed to do with my lower ? What should I do with my 80% pieces of aluminum. I guess all he can do is prohibit the sale without a 4473.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Demitri.14 said:


> So what does that mean ? Since firearms in PA are technically not registered, then what am I supposed to do with my lower ? What should I do with my 80% pieces of aluminum. I guess all he can do is prohibit the sale without a 4473.


They'll probably require registration.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Time to start charging these tyrants with treason.


Time to start hanging the treasonous Tyrants!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Is this a recent change? For example, many years ago you could build your own AR-15. The hook was that you needed a lower with a serial number stamped into it. At that time (which may have changed) the lower was considered "the rifle." Other than a barrel length of at least 16 inches, you could customize your firearm from there. Admittedly, I haven't purchased an AR for years.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Is this a recent change? For example, many years ago you could build your own AR-15. The hook was that you needed a lower with a serial number stamped into it. At that time (which may have changed) the lower was considered "the rifle." Other than a barrel length of at least 16 inches, you could customize your firearm from there. Admittedly, I haven't purchased an AR for years.


80% lower receivers are not considered firearms as they roughly have 20% of the milling/drilling left to make it a useable lower receiver/firearm by federal law. You can build an AR with a finished lower receiver that has a serial number as you mentioned and the lower is the firearm. You can mill/drill out an 80% lower receiver into a working lower and use it to build an AR without having to engrave a serial number on it in the majority of the U.S.
I have completed six 80% AR15 lowers with my 80% jig, a drill press and a router. I can complete one in a couple of hours.
The PA AG is violating Federal law.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> Is this a recent change? For example, many years ago you could build your own AR-15. The hook was that you needed a lower with a serial number stamped into it. At that time (which may have changed) the lower was considered "the rifle." Other than a barrel length of at least 16 inches, you could customize your firearm from there. Admittedly, I haven't purchased an AR for years.


https://www.polymer80.com/ar-15-lower/rl556v3tm-80-ar15-lower

https://ghostguns.com/86-rifles

https://www.lonewolfdist.com/Detail.aspx?PROD=922377


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Famed Philadelphia and Pittsburgh. Full of libtards. The rest of the state doesn’t have an issue with this. If one choses to keep such items as 80% receivers I would suggest not keeping them on your own property for now. Plausible deny ability This needs contested. Damned courts probably will not give anyone standing until they are persecuted and convicted.

This not only covers ARs but stens, AKs or any other potential firearm receiver one may have


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

OK so the manufactures will drill 1 less hole in them and call them 78% lowers ad then they will be legal again. These demon-rats are SOOOOO stupid.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Demitri.14 said:


> OK so the manufactures will drill 1 less hole in them and call them 78% lowers ad then they will be legal again. These demon-rats are SOOOOO stupid.


Well, they're stupid right out of the gate 'cuz they don't realize criminals don't want to take the time (and work) to mill out an 80%er.


----------



## JafoDawg (Dec 28, 2017)

The PA Attorney General is liberal puke who's positioning himself for a run at higher Office... I think he's worse that the liberal puke Governor!!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

PSST! Hey government is no concerned about violent criminals because politicians themselves are not affected, Its an excuse to disarm the law abiding so that politicians can inflict their will without fear of resistance.


----------

